# frankenbike



## larrylowe (Aug 12, 2011)

*well first off let me say i am  schwinnaholic
outta san diego ca. 
i recently picked up this bike 
#j836009
seems to be a patchwork 
bf goodrich chain guard
2 speed kick back
s7 wheels
crAZY MAG STYLE CHAINRING
and the stem possibly "tiger"
anyways i would be thankful for any info /comments
direction on the eventual rebirth of this 
(what seems to be my dream bike)
will post bucket shots right now

thank you 






i have to go feed the dogz now *


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, that thing is mostly frankenbike. Started life as a Jaguar maybe?


----------



## larrylowe (Aug 13, 2011)

*this stem is just plain nutty*




well as you can see i got a ways to go 
as far as what this bike started out as ...i dunno
is there a way to tell from sserial numbers?
anyways this here "project"should keep me busy
so far on this forum and others 
i am learning some trick to restoration
and it seems as tho i will have to do alot of parts changes 
(like the stem)
but it is a start 
theres a summer every year 
and in san diego tha beach isn't far away


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, it is still a cool old bike!
 Serial numbers won't help identify the model, but with Schwinns a serial number will very quickly help tell the age, usually down to the day and month.

The stem is nice, but another franken-item. Those "gothic" or "peaked" stems were never used on Schwinns, but were used on many pre-war Huffmans, and some others.


----------



## larrylowe (Aug 13, 2011)

*thankz tailwinds*

thanks for the responce
yup "frankie" will mostly likely be the call name for this one
i did change the rear tire to get her on the road
tha 2 speed will come real handy as i live on a slight hill
however i do feel some "clunking "going on in the hub...
so i guess it is all bout the research on bendix hubs
THEN pull it apart to grease inspect and hopefully ride her to the store for some smokes

once again thank you


----------



## SailorMac (Aug 13, 2011)

*Mostly Jaguar?*

I was going to say mostly Jaguar.  Here's a drawing of the Bendix 2 speed assembly; if you take it apart to clean it this might be helpful.  Nice find. http://db.tt/qQw4Qij


----------



## larrylowe (Aug 13, 2011)

thankz for the reply..
the serial j836009
i picked up some new aftermarket fenders and springer
then was introduced to a ex-bike shop owner
i seen so many oldies  n parts for sale 
so maybe if cash allows this just might end up being a period correct "cash cow"
time for me to feed tha dogz!!!


----------

